# ABS 2002 Altima Eyelids



## StradaUSA (Jun 1, 2003)

Hello Altima Owners,

Strada USA is a newly formed aero-component and performance manufacturer with extensive experience in styling. We are set to launch as a company solely devoted to the Nissan enthusiast.

Multiple Design eyelids ABS plastic have been developed and are currently being mass produced. They will be offered painted. We also have a full body kit and strut bar being in product development. 

If you would like to see the pictures of the various designs we have for a pre-release please email.

[email protected]










regards,
David Zachry
>Sales Division www.StradaUSA.com 
>Strada Automotive Styles 
>California
> 
>Phone + ( 24 HRS Customer Service ) 
> + 909 989-8099( 00.00 + Pacific) 
> + 909 989-9940( FAX ) 
>E - mail : [email protected] 
>Official Web Site - www.StradaUSA.com 
> - www.bodykitconcept.com


----------

